# Spirit Halloween 20% coupon for 2017



## BobbyA (Aug 20, 2010)

Good online & In-store.


----------



## The Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Excellent! Thanks BobbyA! I searched email and the web, but couldn't find one for this year. Now I can go to Spirit when they open!


----------



## GraveyardGus (Sep 26, 2009)

Did it used to be just for a single item in prior years? I thought it used to be for one cart / transaction.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

GraveyardGus said:


> Did it used to be just for a single item in prior years? I thought it used to be for one cart / transaction.


They do have online sales for $50 off $200 and similar percentages but the regular coupons have always been for one item I believe.


----------

